# atapi cd-writer .. problems with ide-scsi

## wudmx

hi!

i cannot deal with my problem.. i have an atapi cd-writer (secondary master --> /dev/hdc)... 

cdrecord -scanbus gives me the following:

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

dmesg:

hdc: Hewlett-Packard CD-Writer Plus 8100, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: _NEC DV-5700B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: 78198750 sectors (40038 MB) w/2000KiB Cache, CHS=4867/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: 40021632 sectors (20491 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=2491/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdc: ATAPI 24X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 1024kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 >

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 p7 >

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 94M

agpgart: Detected Via Apollo Pro KT133 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

usb.c: registered new driver hub

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 00:07.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 00:07.2

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd400, IRQ 3

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 00:07.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 00:07.3

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd000, IRQ 3

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

NET4: Linux IPX 0.47 for NET4.0

IPX Portions Copyright (c) 1995 Caldera, Inc.

IPX Portions Copyright (c) 2000, 2001 Conectiva, Inc.

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 224k freed

Adding Swap: 265032k swap-space (priority -1)

grsec: time set by (hwclock:26645) UID(0) EUID(0), parent (runscript.sh:32282) 

ID(0) EUID(0)

ne2k-pci.c:v1.02 10/19/2000 D. Becker/P. Gortmaker

http://www.scyld.com/network/ne2k-pci.html

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:0a.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:0e.0

eth0: RealTek RTL-8029 found at 0xc800, IRQ 11, 00:20:18:3B:E3:82.

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

[drm] Initialized tdfx 1.0.0 20010216 on minor 0

es1371: version v0.30 time 01:56:49 Aug 10 2002

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:09.0

es1371: found chip, vendor id 0x1274 device id 0x5880 revision 0x02

es1371: found es1371 rev 2 at io 0xcc00 irq 10

es1371: features: joystick 0x0

ac97_codec: AC97  codec, id: 0x5452:0x4123 (TriTech TR A5)

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:0e.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:0a.0

es1371: found chip, vendor id 0x1274 device id 0x5880 revision 0x02

es1371: found es1371 rev 2 at io 0xc400 irq 11

es1371: features: joystick 0x0

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: 0x8384:0x7608 (SigmaTel STAC9708)

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

devfs_register(1): could not append to parent, err: -17

devfs_register(a1): could not append to parent, err: -17

devfs_register(1): could not append to parent, err: -17

devfs_register(a1): could not append to parent, err: -17

devfs_register(1): could not append to parent, err: -17

devfs_register(a1): could not append to parent, err: -17

in the kernel config ive loaded ide-scsi as a modul.. also scsi support is enabled, generic scsi and scsi cd-rom also as modules.... devfs is also working, i tried also the option "automatically mount at bootup" (below the devfs-option)

here the kernel-config:

...

#                                                                              

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices                                             

#                                                                              

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y                                                           

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set                                             

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set                                                 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y                                                       

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y                                                    

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set                                             

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_VENDOR is not set                                     

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_FUJITSU is not set                                    

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_IBM is not set                                        

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_MAXTOR is not set                                     

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_QUANTUM is not set                                    

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_SEAGATE is not set                                    

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_WD is not set                                         

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMMERIAL is not set                                          

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TIVO is not set                                               

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set                                              

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y                                                         

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set                                            

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m                                                     

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m ...

#                                                                              

# SCSI support                                                                 

#                                                                              

CONFIG_SCSI=y                                                                  

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m                                                            

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=5                                                         

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set                                                 

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set                                               

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m                                                            

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set                                          

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2                                                         

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m                                                            

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG_QUEUES is not set                                          

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y                                                        

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set                                             

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set   

#                                                                              

# File systems                                                                 

#                                                                              

CONFIG_QUOTA=y                                                                 

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y                                                          

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set                                                  

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y                                                            

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set                                                

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set                                             

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set                                         

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set                                                    

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set                                                 

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set                                                    

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set                                                     

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set                                                    

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set                                                 

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set                                                     

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=m                                                               

CONFIG_JBD=m                                                                   

CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG=y                                                             

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y                                                                

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y                                                              

CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS=y                                                             

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y                                                               

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set                                                     

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set                                                    

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set                                                   

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set                                                     

CONFIG_TMPFS=y                                                                 

CONFIG_RAMFS=y                                                                 

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y                                                            

CONFIG_JOLIET=y                                                                

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y                                                                

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set                                                     

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set                                                  

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set                                             

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set                                                   

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set                                                    

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y                                                               

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set                                                    

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set                                                    

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y                                                               

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y                                                              

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y                                                           

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set  

i hope anyone can help me....

wudmx

----------

## rommel

did you add the line hdc=scsi to the kernel line of grubs menu.lst?

----------

## taskara

have you tried loading all those directly into your kernel instead of as modules?

and did you select IDE SCSI EMULATION ?

----------

## Hypnos

And are you a member of the "cdrw" group?

----------

## rommel

did you eat your spinach?...lol

----------

## wudmx

hi!

/boot/grub/menu.lst:

default 0                                                                       

timeout 10                                                                      

splashimage=(hd1,4)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz                                     

title=Gentoo lInux                                                              

root=(hd1,4)                                                                    

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hdb7 hdc=scsi

and i try to run this as root.. but is it really important that im member of "cdrw"? how can i do this?

thanks for help, but uptil now, the problem isnt solved ;-(

wudmx

----------

## rac

Don't worry about group memberships for now.  It might be worth giving "hdc=ide-scsi" a try, rather than "hdc=scsi".  "ide-scsi" also makes a pretty good forum search string; you should find lots of relevant material in there.

----------

## wudmx

i adjust root to the cdrw-group in /etc/group, but i also think thats not the point!

i know that there are many entries for me if i search the forum with "ide-scsi", and i always read before I post an own topic. but nothing works here... 

i also tried now

hdc=ide-scsi and 

/dev/hdc=ide-scsi 

in the menu.lst... but had no luck!

any further ideas?

wudmx

----------

## rac

Are you using vanilla kernel sources?  Might want to give that a try, if not.

----------

## wudmx

no.. i installed gentoo with stage3-tarball... so i had no choice to build it up with gentoo-sources or vanilla-sources (anyway: i really dont know much about this)

----------

## rac

You can use "emerge vanilla-sources" or download the kernel sources from kernel.org to get unpatched kernel sources.  It affects what sources are buing used to build your kernel.  You can change what kernel and kernel sources you use at any time, regardless of what stage you used to install.

----------

## wudmx

hi!

i have solved the problem with the help from http://www.pl-forum.de/t_hardware/brenner.html

recompiled the kernel (mostly into the kernel, not as a modul), and i found out, that there weren't any scdx-devices in /dev... installed them with mknod... and the grub parameter in the kernel line is hdc=ide-scsi.. not "hdc=ide-scsi" nor /dev/hdc=ide-scsi nor hdc=scsi...

so visit   http://www.pl-forum.de/t_hardware/brenner.html if you want to wsolve your ide-scsi problem! just works fine!

wudmx

----------

